

Ask HN: Pros and Cons of an invite-only launch? - lenkendall

Our team has decided to launch CentUp by scaling up to about 5000 users in a controlled manner. We've gone back and forth on whether we should open up to the public or stay on the same path. One one hand, we're dealing with a small team and a complex system that could fail. On the other, an invite system ads steps to a sign-up process that might turn potential customers away.<p>What have your experiences been?
======
twanlass
How many signups have you see / are you expecting? In my experience, it's much
easier to open the flood gates and close them if need be than the other way
around. Remove all friction and just get users in.

Good luck!

